# Error message



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Just got this when I did a refresh:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Due to server upgrade



T3RBO said:


> Same as been reported on below thread
> 
> viewtopic.php?p=1927815#p1927815


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have had the same thing happen quite a few times. I noticed Jae was online earlier so hopefully he has seen some of the issues that have been reported.

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone else had problems today ? Seems like every other page is an error message.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Forum was offline last night, seems from about 2am till 10am.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Yes did have prob earlier @10am ish, but seems to have cured itself.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I tried to get online @ 5am then again at 8 30 ish, the above error message was the only thing that came up


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yep. Had it on a few refresh pages!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

between 8-11 i couldnt get on this site at all


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm getting this error message more and more recently :?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

markypoo said:


> I'm getting this error message more and more recently :?


That makes 2 of us


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah me too, no rhyme or reason to it and very intermittent.

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

+4


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

+5


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

+6


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

+7 having to go back a page and then reload to rid that internal server message regularly now


----------

